# "Shades of Grey" - Lindsay Lohan will die begehrte Rolle der Ana Steele !!!



## Mandalorianer (4 Juni 2013)

* Sie will die begehrte Rolle
"Shades of Grey": Lindsay Lohan als Ana Steele?
*



 


Es ist momentan wohl DIE begehrteste Rolle Hollywoods: Mauerblümchen und BDSM-Interessentin Ana Steele! Die männliche Besetzung steht mit Alex Pettyfer (23) schon fest, jetzt fehlt nur noch der weibliche Gegenpol. Die Rede ist von der Verfilmung des Welt-Bestsellers "Fifty Shades of Grey". Glaubt man der Presse, streiten sich die Mädels in Hollywood scheinbar schon um die Möglichkeit, Ana Steele spielen zu dürfen. Kristen Stewart (23), Emma Watson (23), Lily Collins (24), schon viele junge Damen standen angeblich zur Diskussion. Doch keine dürfte für so viel Gesprächsstoff sorgen wie sie: Lindsay Lohan (26)!

Anscheinend soll das Party-Girl ihr Interesse an der Rolle geäußert haben.
"Sie hat das Buch mehrmals gelesen und weiß, dass dies ein Charakter wäre, den sie spielen könnte", zitiert entertainmentwise.com einen Quelle. Klar, eine Mega-Rolle wie diese würde ihr Image wohl verbessern. Ihr Ruf hat wegen all der Drogen-Eskapaden weit mehr als nur gelitten. Wahrscheinlich würde dem gefallenen Kinderstar heute aber jede angebotene Rolle gut tun! "Lindsay braucht eine große hochkarätige Rolle. Sie muss Teil eines Films sein, den jeder sehen will und sie denkt, die Rolle in "Fifty" wäre perfekt für sie", erzählt die Quelle weiterhin.

Lindsay und perfekt für Ana Steele? Diese Aussage bezweifeln wir. In der Trilogie von E.L. James wird die Figur als besonders unschuldig beschrieben. Ob sich die Filme-Macher darauf einlassen und eine Schauspielerin besetzen, die in den letzten Jahren besonders durch ihre Konflikte mit dem Gesetz für Furore sorgte? Wohl eher nicht! 

Quelle : Promiflash​


----------



## Cenaturis (5 Juni 2013)

BITTE NICHT BITTE BITTE NICHT, die passt ja sowas von garnicht! genausowenig wie dieser pettyfer der aber offiziell noch nicht bestätigt ist


----------



## Punisher (5 Juni 2013)

Emma wäre meine erste Wahl


----------



## borstel (5 Juni 2013)

In dieser Einheit wird schlechter Geschmack gemessen!
Das ist doch Hausfrauen oder Mutti Pornografie!
Ich habs *natürlich* nicht gelesen aber die Kritik des Feuilletons war doch vernichtend! Das ist doch Schund für Leute mit wenig bis gar keiner Fantasie!

Soll ich euch ma einen guten Tipp geben: *"Haus der Löcher"* das muss man gelesen haben!


----------



## ilmm (10 Juni 2013)

Meine wahl ist Kristen Stewart


----------

